# Cattle and sheep, Stock Aussies



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Some more stock aussie pics this time of other Aussies rather than Hawk.

Ch Diamond Aire Riverboat Captain ATDds OTDc "John"









Ch Diamond Aire Midnite Smoke CD OTDdsc (Hawk half brother)









Smoke telling off a steer









CH Diamond Aire Light Up the Stage STDs (ICE) (Hawk half brother)


















Ice showing how to move a steer 









Here is Ice showing off the power of a good gait in a well put together dog and the importance of good conformation being used in the working arena.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This is Wynona AKC/ASCA CH BuffCap Winter Rose OTDsd 
This girl is awsome, a beautiful example of the breed in almost every way
(Reagen don't know if you remember or not but this girl took BOB and a group placement at the Packerland Kennel club show in Oshkosh earlier this year)










Don't know this guys name but he's a very athoratative worker and I like him


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

WTCH Diamond Aire Solar Flare CD OFTDs RTDsc Can. HIs (Hawk's mom) after a long day of cattle work









Ice, justing looking cute









Kaysie "Diamond Aire Stardust"









A pair of young steers butting heads.









Some sheep










And what the heck, I'll throw in a goose


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

The red dogs are great. Wish I could get my aussie into this. Don't even know where I could begin. All she herds now are socks and cats. lol


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Nice! Fantastic photos of dogs working...awesome stuff!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Gladius270 said:


> The red dogs are great. Wish I could get my aussie into this. Don't even know where I could begin. All she herds now are socks and cats. lol


I can put you in touch with a wealth of information that may explode your brain if your try and take it in too fast. And I am always eager to get people started in herding. Where are you located?


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in Southeast Missouri (Cape Girardeau). There isn't too much around here in terms of dog activities.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Keechak said:


> This is Wynona AKC/ASCA CH BuffCap Winter Rose OTDsd
> This girl is awsome, a beautiful example of the breed in almost every way
> (Reagen don't know if you remember or not but this girl took BOB and a group placement at the Packerland Kennel club show in Oshkosh earlier this year)


LOL I'll take your word for it.  But it does make me super duper happy to see titles at both ends of the name!

And I like the goose.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> LOL I'll take your word for it.  But it does make me super duper happy to see titles at both ends of the name!
> 
> And I like the goose.


Here is the picture I posted of her in "Packerland and Winnegamie dog Show"










Her owner is campaing her all over the place and she has adverts in every "Aussie Times" mag and probably quite a few AKC mags a well. She is staying here at Diamond Aire untill she gets her Working Championship


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I find it ironic that I'm procrastinating in the office by looking at photos of dogs working a lot harder than me.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Independent George said:


> I find it ironic that I'm procrastinating in the office by looking at photos of dogs working a lot harder than me.


hey nothing wrong with that, it's an inspiration (just make sure to tll that to your boss if they catch you lol)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So I got TONS more pictures from the trial this weekend while I worked as the photographer. I sold quite a few too and some of my pictures will be showing up in the "Aussie Times" Mag in multiple advertisements for Wynona.

the sales of my pictures paid for my trip and my expenses and after all expenses from this week I should still profit about $200

Should I post some of the trial photos?


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

You should definitely post more photos! And since you're throwing in geese why not throw in a little Kechara and Hawk for us?  I love Aussies. I wish I had enough time for one, they're stunning dogs.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I love love love Kaysie. She just looks stunning!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

These are awesome photo's!!! And it is even more awesome that you got paid for them!   I just love Aussies! More photo's please! 



Keechak said:


> Here is the picture I posted of her in "Packerland and Winnegamie dog Show"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Drools* She is stunning! I wants!!!!


----------

